# Latest Uber nav audio kills Siri and music



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

I updated to the latest version (4.235.10002) of the iOS Uber Driver app recently. Now, once I receive a navigation audio command, Hey Siri stops working and any music that I was playing is terminated. It may not be specific to my phone model, but I have an iPhone XR. I have tried quitting and restarting the app and even rebooting my phone, but as soon as I get a nav audio command, I lose Siri and music.

I'm going to see if I can deal with using Google Maps for navigation, but (of course) the point is that I shouldn't need to. Since my phone is legally mounted below the level of my windshield, it just isn't safe for me to be looking down at it often for navigation. I have done 10K+ trips, so I've found a system that gets me there reliably and keeps me safe.

I don't know if anyone has a solution, but sympathetic friends with the same plight are appreciated.


----------



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

Mine too. I have an iPhone XS


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Bunker said:


> I updated to the latest version (4.235.10002) of the iOS Uber Driver app recently. Now, once I receive a navigation audio command, Hey Siri stops working and any music that I was playing is terminated. It may not be specific to my phone model, but I have an iPhone XR. I have tried quitting and restarting the app and even rebooting my phone, but as soon as I get a nav audio command, I lose Siri and music.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can deal with using Google Maps for navigation, but (of course) the point is that I shouldn't need to. Since my phone is legally mounted below the level of my windshield, it just isn't safe for me to be looking down at it often for navigation. I have done 10K+ trips, so I've found a system that gets me there reliably and keeps me safe.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has a solution, but sympathetic friends with the same plight are appreciated.


Just turn off Uber crap audio. I'm on Android and it doesn't for me. I can still hear music while Uber navigates.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

mine has been switching to bluetooth for sounds. usually all sounds just come from the phone...not ideal, iPhone 11


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> Mine too. I have an iPhone XS


Thanks for confirming that it's not just me!



Ozzyoz said:


> Just turn off Uber crap audio. I'm on Android and it doesn't for me. I can still hear music while Uber navigates.


If I could navigate safely without Uber nav sound, I would.


----------



## Theonlyguymartin (Feb 8, 2020)

I came here looking for answer to the same problem. Even the audio chime from going online kills my spotify, as well as every turn. iphone 11regular


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

At least for my new Android phone, I can tell the system that the Uber driver app should always play through the onboard speaker, not the headphone jack nor bluetooth.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fargle said:


> At least for my new Android phone, I can tell the system that the Uber driver app should always play through the onboard speaker, not the headphone jack nor bluetooth.


Explain how?

Found it, thanks!
This was bugging me for awhile.
Android FTW.










If others want to do this on newer Androids, (at least Samsung,) go to:

Settings > Sound and vibration > Advanced sound settings


----------



## behindascreen (Jan 28, 2018)

Same problem on iPhone XR. Hopefully an update soon resolves this


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd rather be shot in the buttocks than use Uber nav. But glad you've solved the issue :smiles:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Fargle said:


> At least for my new Android phone, I can tell the system that the Uber driver app should always play through the onboard speaker, not the headphone jack nor bluetooth.


My iPhone 6s has that feature as well.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

Uber Crack said:


> I'd rather be shot in the buttocks than use Uber nav. But glad you've solved the issue :smiles:


LOL! Yeah, it's certainly "not fabulous," but my hands aren't nimble enough to switch back and forth between it and Google Maps at peak times to answer new requests...and still be a safe driver.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Why would you need to use voice navigation? I don't use it at all even when I am driving alone


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I am one of the calmest people on the planet. Nothing phases me 99% of the time, but if I hear the navigation I want to off myself, it's that bad. As a pax I really struggle if it's on. As a driver I can very easily see the map and directions on my phone. 
Also if I'm having a conversation the directions on audio is like an interrupting child.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'd rather be shot in the buttocks than use Uber nav. But glad you've solved the issue :smiles:


Like I said earlier, it sounds like a six year old girl from the Bronx talking with a finger up her nose.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

Miuipixel said:


> Why would you need to use voice navigation? I don't use it at all even when I am driving alone


Becaause (In California at least) it's illegal to have my phone mounted high enough that I don't have to look away from my driving to see the map for every turn.



Uber Crack said:


> I am one of the calmest people on the planet. Nothing phases me 99% of the time, but if I hear the navigation I want to off myself, it's that bad. As a pax I really struggle if it's on. As a driver I can very easily see the map and directions on my phone.
> Also if I'm having a conversation the directions on audio is like an interrupting child.


LOL! Through my phone speaker, I totally agree. Through my stereo, not quite as much.

I hope you won't think less of me when I say I do Uber Eats only, so fortunately there are no conversations to interrupt. Unless I'm talking to myself. &#129322;


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Bunker said:


> Becaause (In California at least) it's illegal to have my phone mounted high enough that I don't have to look away from my driving to see the map for every turn.


I have my phone mounted on air vents with the help of this


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Same here it's a problem


----------



## Dastewart10 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bunker said:


> I updated to the latest version (4.235.10002) of the iOS Uber Driver app recently. Now, once I receive a navigation audio command, Hey Siri stops working and any music that I was playing is terminated. It may not be specific to my phone model, but I have an iPhone XR. I have tried quitting and restarting the app and even rebooting my phone, but as soon as I get a nav audio command, I lose Siri and music.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can deal with using Google Maps for navigation, but (of course) the point is that I shouldn't need to. Since my phone is legally mounted below the level of my windshield, it just isn't safe for me to be looking down at it often for navigation. I have done 10K+ trips, so I've found a system that gets me there reliably and keeps me safe.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has a solution, but sympathetic friends with the same plight are appreciated.


I was out driving last Sunday (2-2-20) morning around 2:00 am the Uber Driver app did an update in the middle of ride and reinstalled. I now have version (4.235.10000). Since then, Voice Nav just dies for no reason. 8 to 10 times a day I have to restart it. I have Iphone 10 xr that's only 7 months old. I too use the crappy Uber nav and turn by turn over the phone. Bluetooth turned off so it doesn't play through my car speakers. I just don't like switching between map apps while driving. I am in Las Vegas with the worst drivers, I need to focus on the road since you never know what's coming at you. I found a this link (below) on how to put a home button on the main screen. Once I added it if you do the power off sequence you can press the home button and do a sort of soft reset then restart the driver app which restores the Voice turn by turn. I never had this problem until that update this past weekend.

https://www.cultofmac.com/514199/how-to-add-on-screen-home-button-to-iphone-x/


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

This is also driving me insane. IphoneXR


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

What I don’t like is that when Uber is open I can’t use the buttons on the steering wheel to start or stop music. I can’t even turn on the radio because it says there’re a call in progress. I have to open up a podcast or music then switch between modes to get or the radio


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Explain how?
> 
> Found it, thanks!
> This was bugging me for awhile.
> ...


Well, this sucks... My phone decided to ignore this setting and I'm back the to driver app fighting with bluetooth. Can't find the setting anymore.
(Later)
The problem was that somehow the "Smart Things" app somehow got uninstalled.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

Mtbsrfun said:


> My iPhone 6s has that feature as well.


Can you tell me where the setting is? I can't find it on my iPhone XR running iOS 13.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

Dastewart10 said:


> I was out driving last Sunday (2-2-20) morning around 2:00 am the Uber Driver app did an update in the middle of ride and reinstalled. I now have version (4.235.10000). Since then, Voice Nav just dies for no reason. 8 to 10 times a day I have to restart it. I have Iphone 10 xr that's only 7 months old. I too use the crappy Uber nav and turn by turn over the phone. Bluetooth turned off so it doesn't play through my car speakers. I just don't like switching between map apps while driving. I am in Las Vegas with the worst drivers, I need to focus on the road since you never know what's coming at you. I found a this link (below) on how to put a home button on the main screen. Once I added it if you do the power off sequence you can press the home button and do a sort of soft reset then restart the driver app which restores the Voice turn by turn. I never had this problem until that update this past weekend.
> 
> https://www.cultofmac.com/514199/how-to-add-on-screen-home-button-to-iphone-x/


Thanks! And I, too, hate it when they update the app without warning while I'm out driving. Thanks as well for the agreement on the need for keeping our eyes on the road!

I had to search for the Assistive Touch setting, because Apple has moved it since the article was written (surprise - LOL). In IOS 13, the location is Accessibility->Touch->Assistive Touch


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I am one of the calmest people on the planet. Nothing phases me 99% of the time, but if I hear the navigation I want to off myself


I find it interesting that speech of that type can have such a negative impact upon your sensitivities, Miss Crack. Is there anything that comes to mind which may have the opposite effect, which you find highly desirable or exciting?

.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I find it interesting that speech of that type can have such a negative impact upon your sensitivities, Miss Crack. Is there anything that comes to mind which may have the opposite effect, which you find highly desirable or exciting?
> 
> .


Well, there are one or two things Mr. Who is John Galt? but I'd hate to make you blush.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

I'll add my voice to this. Since a recent update, (maybe the last two or three), I've had similar problems with the Uber app disrupting my apple music. It dramatically reduces the volume of the native in-app nav and more dramatically reduces the volume or silences music and other apps. 

It's also suffering from a problem where it frequently locks up the Uber app immediately after I accept a ping and it displays the full route screen. From that point, the app intermittently locks up and requires a forced stop and restart, after which it works fine. 

iOS13.2 and later, iPhone 6s+


----------



## Bunker (Feb 6, 2020)

Chocoholic said:


> I'll add my voice to this. Since a recent update, (maybe the last two or three), I've had similar problems with the Uber app disrupting my apple music. It dramatically reduces the volume of the native in-app nav and more dramatically reduces the volume or silences music and other apps.
> 
> It's also suffering from a problem where it frequently locks up the Uber app immediately after I accept a ping and it displays the full route screen. From that point, the app intermittently locks up and requires a forced stop and restart, after which it works fine.
> 
> iOS13.2 and later, iPhone 6s+


I have noticed that it dramatically reduces the nav volume coming out of the phone, too. So Bluetooth is basically the only way to use audio now.

To summarize, the new audio code they wrote is a disaster!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have the IphoneX

For some reason, after a while, the voice navigation will only play in the phone (won't do speaker) - makes it impossible to hear hands free. I have to restart my phone to fix the issue. Luckily the phone can be re-started on my way to the pick up.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Like I said earlier, it sounds like a six year old girl from the Bronx talking with a finger up her nose.


or hearing the directions coming from someone elses phone


----------



## spdrmn (Apr 29, 2020)

Has anyone resolved this problem? I'm having this issue on my iPhone 11 Pro at the moment


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

spdrmn said:


> Has anyone resolved this problem? I'm having this issue on my iPhone 11 Pro at the moment


I don't know how to resolve it on the phone itself, but I've resolved it (for me) by muting nav sounds in the app (alerts only), and Wireless CarPlay stereo.

Soooo...I keep the app open at all times on my phone, and my CarPlay screen is either Waze or Pandora. While on a trip, I send nav directions via the app to my car stereo displaying Waze (also with sounds muted). App stays in overview of trip on my phone screen.

All I ever hear from the app is ride pings or message notifications from pax...and those sounds come through my car speakers due to CarPlay.


----------



## spdrmn (Apr 29, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> All I ever hear from the app is ride pings or message notifications from pax...and those sounds come through my car speakers due to CarPlay.


Using CarPlay may have buried the glitch on your app. I don't have car play. I play audio through the car speakers via bluetooth. So the problem remains.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

spdrmn said:


> Has anyone resolved this problem? I'm having this issue on my iPhone 11 Pro at the moment


The feature (when working properly) lowers the music briefly while the nav voice comes on, then restores the same volume. Thats the part that is broken and kills the nav voice and music. Only with the Uber app.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s not a new problem, I quit driving in February and the volume issue had been around for several months. There are a few other threads that discuss it, I’m not sure if Uber just doesn’t care or has no idea how to fix it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Solution...

&#128296;&#128245;&#128465; then&#128694;‍♂ &#128717; &#128242; &#128525;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Man, I am loving me my XM radio. Channel 68 playing in the background, doesn't interfere with the phone at all.


----------



## Eva11 (Feb 25, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Explain how?
> 
> Found it, thanks!
> This was bugging me for awhile.
> ...


Wow.. just very happy to a found solution to my problem. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Dastewart10 said:


> the Uber Driver app did an update in the middle of ride and reinstalled.


I have mine set so apps can't update without my manually ok'ing it. It can check for update, but, not load it.



Who is John Galt? said:


> I find it interesting that speech of that type can have such a negative impact upon your sensitivities, Miss Crack. Is there anything that comes to mind which may have the opposite effect, which you find highly desirable or exciting?
> 
> .


The sound of speech is very important. I once was crazy about someone, but, just couldn't stand the thought of waking up to that voice every morning. Sad, but, true! Only time I ever truly disliked and was unnerved by someones voice. Such a bummer... will never forget it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> The sound of speech is very important.


Yes it is. Very very important. And the sound and accent of the voice of the girl to whom I am referring above, will always be the sweetest music to my ears. 



NoPool4Me said:


> I once was crazy about someone, but, just couldn't stand the thought of waking up to that voice every morning. Sad, but, true! Only time I ever truly disliked and was unnerved by someones voice. Such a bummer... will never forget it.


It wasn't Janice was it?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Click on the icon I circled in yellow, it'll let you change where the audio is going out of. Uber app is junk when it comes to the audio. For a technology company they sure can't make an app work right


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber Crack said:


> I'd rather be shot in the buttocks than use Uber nav. But glad you've solved the issue :smiles:


Uber nav is really good for the last half mile.
It will identify which side of the street the pin is located, and the pin location is more accurate.
I always use Waze when driving, but switch to Uber at the last half mile.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Yomann said:


> Uber nav is really good for the last half mile.
> It will identify which side of the street the pin is located, and the pin location is more accurate.
> I always use Waze when driving, but switch to Uber at the last half mile.


I use Google maps, but, whatever works for people :smiles:


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Is anyone using Maps- Apple in conjunction with Uber Nav....just checking

Waze rocks...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Yomann said:


> Uber nav is really good for the last half mile.
> It will identify which side of the street the pin is located, and the pin location is more accurate.
> I always use Waze when driving, but switch to Uber at the last half mile.


I wish the Uber app gave us the option to send directions to Apple Maps. Their GPS even tells you with visual and audio clues how many stoplights, stop signs, down the street your turn is.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This garbage is still going on with my app.
Uber truly sucks.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> This garbage is still going on with my app.
> Uber truly sucks.


Not just Uber... it must be the phone configuration. I had android auto on and used it to get google maps on my car screen. Listened to a voice mail, but, instead of hearing my voice mail, the car radio turned on. And, I couldn't get it to turn off. I finally unplugged my phone from the car... had to actually turn the car off and open the car door to get the thing to turn off. Even though unplugged, it connected with wifi. The guy next to me looked at me like I was nuts. Here I am at a light, stop the car, open the door, shut it again and turn the car on. lol I definitely need to figure out what was wrong with that setting. I never did hear the voice mail since everytime I tried playing it the radio came on. -o: :confusion:

My interim fix is to not listen to voice mail in the car. My phone is Samsun S9. Does anyone know if this is a phone issue, or Android Auto?


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

I've found that you have to open the music app first, then uber. If it cancels, close the uber app, start the music, reopen uber, and you are good to go!


Bunker said:


> I updated to the latest version (4.235.10002) of the iOS Uber Driver app recently. Now, once I receive a navigation audio command, Hey Siri stops working and any music that I was playing is terminated. It may not be specific to my phone model, but I have an iPhone XR. I have tried quitting and restarting the app and even rebooting my phone, but as soon as I get a nav audio command, I lose Siri and music.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can deal with using Google Maps for navigation, but (of course) the point is that I shouldn't need to. Since my phone is legally mounted below the level of my windshield, it just isn't safe for me to be looking down at it often for navigation. I have done 10K+ trips, so I've found a system that gets me there reliably and keeps me safe.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has a solution, but sympathetic friends with the same plight are appreciated.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I find that UBEr will on occasion cancel my ohones music and other functions...like it tries to take over..... 

Even my stereo....Once the APP takes over i can;t ecven switch to CD / Radio etc.... kinda annoying. 


I need to close the app and reopen it again in oreer for it to stop doing that.......but it can happen again randomly....


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Bunker said:


> If I could navigate safely without Uber nav sound, I would.


Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Please tell me you're kidding.


I really hope he meant to say "efficiently" and not safely. &#128561;


----------



## sdsoundguy64 (May 22, 2021)

Bunker said:


> I updated to the latest version (4.235.10002) of the iOS Uber Driver app recently. Now, once I receive a navigation audio command, Hey Siri stops working and any music that I was playing is terminated. It may not be specific to my phone model, but I have an iPhone XR. I have tried quitting and restarting the app and even rebooting my phone, but as soon as I get a nav audio command, I lose Siri and music.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can deal with using Google Maps for navigation, but (of course) the point is that I shouldn't need to. Since my phone is legally mounted below the level of my windshield, it just isn't safe for me to be looking down at it often for navigation. I have done 10K+ trips, so I've found a system that gets me there reliably and keeps me safe.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has a solution, but sympathetic friends with the same plight are appreciated.


It is very poor programming on Uber's part they need to change some lines of code but are to lazy to do so I have always had this happen when my iPhone was attached to a carplay head (great for google maps or waze) since the built in NAV is the worst. Keep on complaining eventually possibly in a year ending in 0 they might fix it but will probably add another 100 bugs to the software in the process.


----------



## masdondillard (Nov 23, 2021)

Have a great day, NicFit! Multiple audio applications may conflict, especially if you have the Android platform and these applications are not from one service. Last week, I was listening to a voice mail, but my car radio was turned on instead of hearing the voice mail. I solved this only by rebooting the stereo system and my phone. Also, I had a problem with the music downloaded with free mp3 downloader sites like this one Png 2021 Music MP3 Free Download - MP3 Juices RED 🥇, because my old android phone was unable to manage the proper list of music.. Very confusing.


----------



## Bradher (12 mo ago)

LOL. Bro stop using Uber NAV it's a terrible app! I already cursed him a billion times LOL! I hope that you can solve the problem thanks to those dudes who faced the same problem, but this is definitely not for me, because I would never use this application. By the way, dudes, if you love music so much, I can suggest an excellent service where you can download sound effects. I recently made a cute video sequence for my daughter and wanted to find interesting sound effects. With the help of this platform, I managed to do it. I hope this is useful to someone.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Well it's been a while I know, My Iphone 13 max pro Siri breaks when I open Uber driver app just found out today. 
Most likely been a while but I do not drive Uber crap much. Only when feel like being abused.


----------

